

[Show NH] Weber-0.0.4 - rails like web framework for elixir released - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/weber
And some notes about performance - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;0xax.blogspot.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;weber-004-and-some-notes-about.html
======
0xAX
And also some notes about Weber's performance and other web frameworks -
[http://0xax.blogspot.com/2013/12/weber-004-and-some-notes-
ab...](http://0xax.blogspot.com/2013/12/weber-004-and-some-notes-about.html)

~~~
jimiray
has there been any work done to try and port the web framework benchmarks from
TechEmpower over to weber? It would be interesting to see in the comparison
now.

~~~
0xAX
Yes, just started after this release

